# Something new everyday!



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We are working on a new sewer project in a trailer park. The original system was installed by the residents of the park and they didn't feel the need to glue the joints in the PVC. The park is only in operation from April 1 to October 15. During the winter when no one is there 5000 gallons of ground water enter the system. This is one of the examples of the handy work of the residents. The blue hose was gear clamped to the adaptor on the trailer. It then had a 45 duct taped in it. It then was stuffed into the PVC and ended indirectly to the sewer. I guess that the turds are supposed to jump the gap. It was next to their picnic table to boot.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

That is "Jacked up"!


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Nothing like kicking back at the picnic table with a few beers and watching the turds fly by.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Lol


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

No mobile home customers around here, nor would I want one.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

******* plumbing at its best...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

and for you racing fans...


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm not a ******* but a part of me really wants the trash can sinks


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Qplumb said:


> I'm not a ******* but a part of me really wants the trash can sinks


They do look pretty good


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I love the trashcan sinks!!!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Some more trailer park gold. That is some thin walled 2.5" something heated up to create a 60* elbow. Then jammed into a chunk of 4" PVC sealed off by a used sock and about half of roll of duct tape. The other end went into the branch of a wye that had a clean out glued into it. Then they taped their own 45. 
I can't believe the amount of effort that people will go through to cobble together something. I guess I could have saved money on transition fittings.


----------

